# F-4 Phantom Question



## Catch22 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey guys!

During the course of this week I'm going to go back to the hobby store and buy the Revell 1/32 F-4F Phantom. It's the edition with the 35th anniversary/Rhino decals on the side, but I'd like to do it like an actual in-service Luftwaffe plane. That being said, what are my options for doing it for the Cold War Group Build, if there are any?

Thanks!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 15, 2010)

Found this picture, which looks really cool! Does anyone have any additional photos of this plane, or one painted like it? I can't seem to find any at all. All I can determine is it's from Jabo 35 (which was merged with another Squadron to create JG 73).


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2010)

Shouldn't be a problem having a BundesLuftwaffe aircraft in the Cold War GB Cory - all part of the mix!
I can't promise, but I might have some pics and/or profiles of similar schemes, I'll need to do a bit of a search through all my stuff. Far as I remember, that started as an expermentl colour scheme, then reverted to a similar scheme with 'splinter' edging.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a few pics of GAF F4's I snagged when in the Goose , Ive only this one scanned now but will try and find more


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2010)

Try German AirDOC for decals etc....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice pics Neil !
I might have some decals too Cory, including the Moelders badge - I'll have a dig in the fies.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Neil!

Thanks for the info Terry, that would be awesome!

I'll have a look Jan. I know the kit I'm getting will have the crosses, but not sure about stencils etc, but I'll take a look.

Found this too, similar to Neil's second pic, which looks really cool:






http://wp.scn.ru/en/ww3/f/59/45/1/21


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 15, 2010)

Found these sheets: Luftwaffe Phantom Norn 72 Decals Review by Ken Bowes (AirDOC 1/72, 1/48, 1/32)

I'd do the F-4F sheet, NOT the RF-4E. I'm really liking this Norm 72 Camoflauge! I just don't like the $37 price tag for the decals, especially when the Phantom itself is $50!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 16, 2010)

So I discovered to my dismay that the Phantom was in fact 86 bucks, not the 50 I thought. I'm at the mall, on the hunt for either a 1;48 one or a Hunter.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2010)

....and how did it go?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2010)

Cory, there's a 1/32nd scale 'long nose' Phantom on special offer here in the UK at Modelzone. Sorry, didn't look in detail at the type, or markings, but it was Revell, and at a very reasonable price. They ship world wide too. If you're interested, I'll check it out for you, as I have to order a Harrier GR7/9 kit from them which is reduced to £9.99 - from £23 ! (£30 in the original Hasegawa boxing!)


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2010)

Just checked the Revell kit at Modelzone Cory. It's the F4F, '50th Anniversary' markings. The price is normally £35, and it's on offer at £14.99, but currently out of stock. If you're interested, I can find out when it's due back in stock, and if the price will be the same. (probably will be).


----------

